# How do I go about the Keto diet? Im lost.



## mbec (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi. I am going to try this Keto diet for even more bodyfat loss.How should I go about it?


-2450 calories to maintain my current weight. (I weigh 195 pounds)
-I am looking to lose 1 pound a week. So I should take in 1950.

I know I should have 20g carbs at the start. How much GRAMS of protein and fat should I have though? Thank you!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 2, 2010)

mbec said:


> Hi. I am going to try this Keto diet for even more bodyfat loss.How should I go about it?
> 
> 
> -2450 calories to maintain my current weight. (I weigh 195 pounds)
> ...



What's your BF? Unless it's really high, 2450 is probably too low. I recently did a mini-cut and was 195 when I started and my maintenance was around 3,200.

At any rate, take in 1-1.5g protein per pound of lean body mass. I'd say it's wiser to go on the higher side. After that, do the amount of carbs you need, then however many calories you have left divide that by 9 to get how many grams of fat you need.

When I cut I used carb cycling. I never truly had "no carb" days, as I ate plenty of veges and 2 cups of milk a day. So, I called them "no grain" days. On those days I took in around 60-65g carbs. Here's an example day (this isn't perfect calculations..just off the top of my head)...

Calories: 2600'
Protein: 265g
Fat: 135g
   Mono: 70g
   Poly: 40g
   Sat: 25g
Carbs: 65g
   Fibre: 20g

Extra virgin olive oil is a great source of monounsaturated fat, which is useful for cutting AND bulking. Also, you might want to invest in some BCAAs. They're not essential, but useful.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm following a keto approach but don't count calories or macros at all. What I do is watch the scale and the mirror.

My diet was a basic keto diet courtesy of a Dave Palumbo course and then I made adjustments until my weight began to drop.

Lost 20 pounds in the past twelve weeks, so I'm pleased with my progress.

Some examples:



> meal1: steak, 4 eggs, 4 pieces of bacon, 2 oz of cheese
> meal2: 2 peperoni sticks and 2oz of cheese
> meal3: 1 scoop of whey isolate, 2 tbsp of natural penut butter, 2 tbsp  of olive oil, 8oz water, 5 ice cubes
> meal4: 2 pork chops, 1 large ceaser salad with 3 pieces of bacon and  lots of cheese
> ...





> 1- 2 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, (2) bacon, full fat cheese ¡V
> (399 cals, 29g fat, 2g carbs, 30g protein)
> 2- 2 hotdog ¡V 930am
> (220 cals, 20g fat, 0 carbs, 22g protein)
> ...





> 1: 2 eggs 3 strips bacon
> 2: can of tuna, 1 HB egg and 1 cup broccoli
> 3: grilled chicken salad or chef salad
> 4: 2 oz cheese, tuna or chicken and 1/2 cup broccoli
> ...



What I'm currently doing:

*Meal #1*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze  softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite (Gaspari multis), shot of  macadamia nut oil
*Meal #2*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added)
*Meal #3*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,  steak, etc.) and a salad
*Meal #4*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) with 1    level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no sugar  added), 2 Kre-Alkalyn EFX  capsules
*Meal #5*
8 oz meat (orange roughy, 4 Wendy's or McDonald's hamburger patties,   steak, etc.) and a salad*
Meal #6*
Shake: 1 scoop Isolyze (29g for 27g protein and 110 calories) and 1  heaping tsp of Fiberlyze with 1   level teaspoon of All Natural PB (no  sugar  added), 3 Omegalyze softgels, 5 Arthrolyze capsules, 3 Anavite

*Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I'm following a keto approach but don't count calories or macros at all. What I do is watch the scale and the mirror.
> 
> My diet was a basic keto diet courtesy of a Dave Palumbo course and then I made adjustments until my weight began to drop.
> 
> Lost 20 pounds in the past twelve weeks, so I'm pleased with my progress.



I like this approach and have used it succesfully before. It worked for me because low carb food is filling, and I would never overeat low carb food anyways.   I do limit one low carb food, hot and spicy pig skins with sour cream. I actually like that stuff, it's like my low carb chips and dip. This approach might only be successful in the beginning, depending on the individual and their goals.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> *Once per week:* Spaghetti and meatballs! (in place of Meal #6)



NICE!

But, what about refeeds? Spaghetti once a week for one meal doesn't constitute a refeed. Even a big plate might have 120g. Granted, you have the meatballs, but that amount of spaghetti would add only about 600 calories. With the deficit already there, I can't imagine this meal would bring you passed maintenance. 

How are you otherwise managing leptin?


----------



## Phineas (Jul 2, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I like this approach and have used it succesfully before. It worked for me because low carb food is filling, and I would never overeat low carb food anyways.   I do limit one low carb food, hot and spicy pig skins with sour cream. I actually like that stuff, it's like my low carb chips and dip. This approach might only be successful in the beginning, depending on the individual and their goals.



I just spent the last month cutting. It was my first cut, so that's why I limited it to a month. It was practice. Although, I saw great results. I leaned down considerably, with no muscle loss. I'm lucky, too, because I was running pretty aggressive deficit when exercise is factored in (i.e. 500-800 deficit before calories burned are even factored).

I used a carb cycling approach, and found this was helpful to ease me into the cutting lifestyle. I was very worried going into it thinking I was going to be miserable with the diet. The weird thing is I enjoyed it. It felt very comfortable 90% of the time, and I found I felt energetic all day, and I was steadily losing. I find carbs can sometimes be hard on my stomach, especially if I've had caffeine. Bulking can sometimes be overwhelming, which is why I tend to bulk a bit more on fats, and use carbs strictly for fuel purposes rather than general calories. I found the transition to little to no grains to be very smooth. I now plan on doing mini cuts either after each bulk or during my planned deloading phases once a month.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I like this approach and have used it succesfully before. It worked for me because low carb food is filling, and I would never overeat low carb food anyways.   I do limit one low carb food, hot and spicy pig skins with sour cream. I actually like that stuff, it's like my low carb chips and dip. *This approach might only be successful in the beginning, depending on the individual and their goals.*



I didn't drop as quickly as some have on keto, but it's been consistent enough.

196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
 195.8 lbs. April 10
194.7 lbs. April 17
193.3 lbs. April 24
190.4 lbs. May 1
188.2 lbs. May 8
186.3 lbs. May 15
186.6 lbs. May 22 (ten pounds in seven weeks)
183.8 lbs. May 29
182.2 lbs. June 5
181.2 lbs. June 12
179.6 lbs. June 19
175.9 lbs. June 26

That's 20.7 lbs. in 12 weeks  or 1.725 lbs. per week.

My goal is to tighten up my waist line and to lose body fat across the board.







My hip bones are a mile wide. 



Phineas said:


> NICE!
> 
> But, what about *refeeds?* Spaghetti once a week for one meal doesn't constitute a refeed. Even a big plate might have 120g. Granted, you have the meatballs, but that amount of spaghetti would add only about 600 calories. With the deficit already there, I can't imagine this meal would bring you passed maintenance.
> 
> How are you otherwise *managing leptin?*



Unfortunately, I have absolutely no idea what those terms mean or involve. I'll be Googling, thanks.

I was considering following _this _diet for two weeks...

*MEAL 1:* 6 whole Omega-3 eggs with ½ cup of grits 
*MEAL 2:* 2 scoops of ISOLYZE, 2 rice cakes, 3 tbsp Natural PB
*MEAL 3:* ½ pound (8oz) of chicken, with ½ cup nuts, with 1/2 yam
*MEAL 4:* (pre-workout)2 scoops ISOLYZE and 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE)
*MEAL 5:* (post workout) 2 scoops ISOLYZEand 2 scoops of CARBOLYZE
*MEAL 6:* ½ pound (8oz) of red meat, with a mixed salad with 2 tablespoon  of olive oil (or mac nut oil) and vinegar
*MEAL 7:* Same as meal 3 or 4   

and then going back on my current diet.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I just spent the last month cutting. It was my first cut, so that's why I limited it to a month. It was practice. Although, I saw great results. I leaned down considerably, with no muscle loss. I'm lucky, too, because I was running pretty aggressive deficit when exercise is factored in (i.e. 500-800 deficit before calories burned are even factored).
> 
> I used a carb cycling approach, and found this was helpful to ease me into the cutting lifestyle. I was very worried going into it thinking I was going to be miserable with the diet. The weird thing is I enjoyed it. It felt very comfortable 90% of the time, and I found I felt energetic all day, and I was steadily losing. I find carbs can sometimes be hard on my stomach, especially if I've had caffeine. Bulking can sometimes be overwhelming, which is why I tend to bulk a bit more on fats, and use carbs strictly for fuel purposes rather than general calories. I found the transition to little to no grains to be very smooth. I now plan on doing mini cuts either after each bulk or during my planned deloading phases once a month.



I don't see anything wrong with the carb loading, no grain approach. If it works it works. Just that a low carb, don't count any macro approach is extremely simple to follow and it works. As far as the no muscle loss, i've cut before and currently am as well, and have always had little to no muscle loss in the beginning of the cut, it's when you start approaching the brutal end is when your body begins truly fighting hard to keep that last bit of fat and starts eating up some of your muscle.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I didn't drop as quickly as some have on keto, but it's been consistent enough.
> 
> 196.6 lbs. April 3, 2010
> 195.8 lbs. April 10
> ...



Well if you're like me, the waist line is the last to go. I had even lost all the fat in my face before, had the sucked up look, and still had too lose a few more pounds to truely complete the six pack. So bear with it. Unless you're a truely lucky person who loses their stomach fat first and if that's the case i hate you. 




Curt James said:


>



Really good work so far.


----------

